# Kalender programmieren



## Crystal_Meth (25. Mai 2013)

Hi Leute,

soll für die FH einen Kalender generieren der per Konsole oder opt. über den GUI ausgegeben werden kann.
Das Ding soll natürlich Schaltjahre berücksichtigen und julianisches- sowie gregorianisch Format verarbeiten können. Also quasi: gib mir das Datum vor z.B. 15Jahren, 3Mon und 2 Tage aus; gib mir das Datum vor 620Jahren, 5Mon und 12 Tagen aus.....
Das Prob an der Sache: habe absolut keinen Schimmer, wie man überhaupt an die Sache rangeht. Das fängt schon bei elementaren Dingen an und Literatur, bzw. Vorlesungen (lach) bringen mir rein gar nichts.....


----------



## Nino14 (25. Mai 2013)

Hi,

also ich würde das ganze auf Basis von UNIX-Timestamps aufbauen. Das heißt du holst dir erstmal den Timestamp von jetzt. Dann Rechnest du um, wie viel 15 Jahre, 3 Monate und 2 Tage in Sekunden sind. Dieses Ergegnis ziehst du von dem aktuellen Timestamp ab. Aus dem neuem wert kannst du dir dann einen String erzeugen lassen, der das Datum darstellt.

Noch ein paar zusätzliche Infos dazu: http://www.tutorialspoint.com/cplusplus/cpp_date_time.htm

LG
Nino


----------



## sheel (25. Mai 2013)

Wobei ein Monat (und damit Jahr) unterschiedlich viel Sekunden haben kann
(Monate generell verschieden, Schaltzeug...)

Mach das mit Tagen (60*60*24 sec) timestampmäßig, dann auftrennen in Tag/Monat/Jahr,
dann von den drei Zahlen Monate und Jahre abziehen
(und für alle 12 Monate im negativen Bereich das Jahr eins hinter drehen)

Uhrzeit ist bei der Aufgabe egal?
Dann fallen Schaltsekunden etc. auch nicht ins Gewicht.

Die Eigenheiten vom julianischen Kalender stehe auf Wikipedia beschrieben.

Vllt. auch beachten, ab wann es die entsprechende Zeitrechnung gibt,
und Fehler ausgeben, falls man eine Zeitangabe davor will.


----------



## Cromon (25. Mai 2013)

Hallo Crystal_Meth

Was darfst du denn alles verwenden? Was du suchst ist alles schon implementiert, zum Beispiel in ICU

Grüsse
Cromon


----------

